# High end wax



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

what to choose??

Im seeking for a wax wich is durrable and still looks like a showcar wax 
maybe: Autofinesse - Desire or Auto Finesse - Spirit Wax

Its an I40 in dark gray

I drive 30.000-40.000 mills pr year, so in sommer i wash the car 2 times pr week, thats why i need a durrable wax, but i still want the showcar look


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

None of them do yourself a favour look at this instead:

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=desirable


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't rule out Zaino!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Defin!tive wax if you are looking at desire budget without a doubt.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say desire or spirit achieve show car wax looks but of the two desire definately edges it in the looks department, however you could save yourself £60 and buy some Angelwax desirable for durability and then look for a summer wax for ultimate looks,AF Illusion on a budget easily matches BOS for looks!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> Defin!tive wax if you are looking at desire budget without a doubt.


or this ^^^^:thumb:

Duru5 Glaze gives best of all worlds


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I would suggest a bespoke if you want a full experience but take a look at polish angel coatings/wax range.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Angelwax desirable for this time of year 

Autofinesse illusion for summer


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another for Angelwax desirable. I,ve just got some of BMD waxes as they look to be very good aswell.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

msb said:


> I wouldn't say desire or spirit achieve show car wax looks but of the two desire definately edges it in the looks department, however you could save yourself £60 and buy some Angelwax desirable for durability and then look for a summer wax for ultimate looks,AF Illusion on a budget easily matches BOS for looks!


I'd say Bouncer's CTR equally good as BOS with Bouncers taking the edge price wise :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BMD (Black Magic Detail) Sirius wax is excellent and gives a really good wet look.

Bouncers Capture the Rapture is another worth considering.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Helios for looks and durability.

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples/helios-car-wax-handmade-uk

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/glass-containers-new/helios-car-wax-handmade


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax Desirable is a fantastic wet look wax with good durability, best wax I have used to date.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

And what about Vics concours red? How does it compares?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Rod said:


> And what about Vics concours red? How does it compares?


Vics red is a fantastic wax,but its not a high-end wax.

My fav high quality waxes are zymols,Atlantique,Vintage,Ital,Royal.
Detailer that havnt tried those is missing some serious experience.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Is there a great deal of difference between Vics Red and a so called high end wax, I doubt it. For £20 a 3oz pot of Vics Red would knock many high end waxes right out of the park in my opinion. Just my thoughts, others will disagree.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is there a great deal of difference between Vics Red and a so called high end wax, I doubt it. For £20 a 3oz pot of Vics Red would knock many high end waxes right out of the park in my opinion. Just my thoughts, others will disagree.


Vics Red Concours does take some serious beating within the price range and the market the wax is based on, 3 coats gives a very wet finish too a well prepped paint and this wax is the icing on the cake, Ok new waxes are hitting the market all the time suggesting their waxes give a very wet finish to the paint with a high marketing hype, but Vics was the one that stated the race and the others have simply followed and too compete, In my eyes Vics has been tried and tested by me on all paints and shades and always delivers the wax deepens the paint due to it's oily nature and works especially well, I will have Vics Red Concours in my collection and will continue to use this wax, It was simply designed for the Concours market  Another good shout is Vics Collectors and Hybrid as well, great on Black paint :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

What it is that makes high end wax truly high end ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

evotuning said:


> What it is that makes high end wax truly high end ?


In my humble opinion It's a personal thing like the old saying "whats someone's meat is another's poison" Personally I look for ease of use and durability and obviously the gloss.
In my eyes cost doesn't determine weather a product is the best take the Collinte family for instance, they fight above there weight as do others :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> In my humble opinion It's a personal thing


Exactly  One year ago, if someone would ask me for a high end wax, I would reply Swissvax Insignis. Now, if someone would ask me same question, I would reply BH Finis


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's lots of factors, Ultimately a manufacture can price any wax at any price so they meet their profit margins, if they make a loose money they are in the wrong game and will be blown out.
I agree with Suspal collinites are great waxes very durable and easy to use for the price you cannot knock it good honest wax for the money, same as Vics Concours as well.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Is there a great deal of difference between Vics Red and a so called high end wax, I doubt it. For £20 a 3oz pot of Vics Red would knock many high end waxes right out of the park in my opinion. Just my thoughts, others will disagree.


Well,of course theres a big different in result between vics[which is great] to lets say,vintage,big different in looks,application,durability.
Lets take another example,golf gti is a nice car,it drives well.
But do you really can compare it to Merc E AMG??,of course not,the merc is much better and in another league in all aspects.
Its exactly the same thing in all aspects of life.
Can you compare the result from a sonax coating to the result from polishangel or 22ple? NO.
You can get very nice results from vics or finis,but the result on the same car with Royal or Crystal rock will be better.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lets look at CR and Raceglaze black lable nothing to distinguish them apart other than the label In my book,but then again everything is relative,and once again I'll say It's a personal thing,granted some might be driven by brand loyalty.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> the result on the same car with Royal or Crystal rock will be better.


Apparently You missed DaveKG's test, where in blind test, Collinite 915 turned out to be better looking wax than Zymol Royal.

Also, I certainly wouldn't say that Divine, Crystal Rock, Vintage etc looked any better than Finis on my car.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

As suggested by a couple of members earlier in the thread, Definit!ve wax. They are genuinely the ones that blow me away. And I've tried allot from base waxes to high end (well, the £1000 mark) Truly lovely creations and when applied properly look amazing


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

DPG87 said:


> Angelwax desirable for this time of year
> 
> Autofinesse illusion for summer


What does weather have to do with waxes? I honestly don't know so asking to check.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Apparently You missed DaveKG's test, where in blind test, Collinite 915 turned out to be better looking wax than Zymol Royal.
> 
> Also, I certainly wouldn't say that Divine, Crystal Rock, Vintage etc looked any better than Finis on my car.


I Dont need tests,i have eyes and they see very well.
divine is rubbish,but i really cant understand how can you compare the looks of CR or vintage to finis[which is a great wax].
Its really weird to me as HE waxes is made from better ingredients,thats a fact,
so how can theres no different?
what youre saying actually,that theres no different at all between waxes..
I sorry but i cant agree,thats not true from my experience,and its contradicts common sense.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Flakey said:


> What does weather have to do with waxes? I honestly don't know so asking to check.


Durability

Illusion is a stunning looking wax tbh, prefer it to bos

Although people say that all desire is is desireable with a different label, I've used both and there are slight differences as af don't just rebrand they also improve and I just got on better with desire


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Temperature can/will effect the life of natural waxes, and also the application. Synthetic sealants/waxes tend to stand up to the elements more so better suited for harsh winter months etc. Most of us will want a nice rich carnauba for the better weather and a hybrid or full on sealant on for the winter


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> i really cant understand how can you compare the looks of CR or vintage to finis


I have eyes, and they see very well.



> HE waxes is made from better ingredients,thats a fact,


Please, explain me exactly what CR or Vintage are made from, and do the same for Finis. And how exactly these ingredients are responsible for look of wax.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

suspal said:


> Lets look at CR and Raceglaze black lable nothing to distinguish them apart other than the label In my book,but then again everything is relative,and once again I'll say It's a personal thing,granted some might be driven by brand loyalty.


I placed my blacklabel pot together with CR and royal in the fridge..
Fantastic wax,and high priced.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> I have eyes, and they see very well.
> 
> Please, explain me exactly what CR or Vintage are made from, and do the same for Finis. And how exactly these ingredients are responsible for look of wax.


Thats like asking how some ingredients makes one meal,and how other ingredients makes another meal,its obvious,you dont need to taste it to understand thats its different!.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Thats like asking how some ingredients makes one meal,and how other ingredients makes another meal,its obvious,you dont need to taste it to understand thats its different!.


Give a good chef some **** food and a **** chef some awesome brand

The good chefs will taste better


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Give a good chef some **** food and a **** chef some awesome brand
> 
> The good chefs will taste better


You made me bloody hungry:wall:


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Durability
> 
> Illusion is a stunning looking wax tbh, prefer it to bos
> 
> Although people say that all desire is is desireable with a different label, I've used both and there are slight differences as af don't just rebrand they also improve and I just got on better with desire


I'd really like to do a comparison between bos and illusion to see how they stack up against one another, my friend has bos, I have illusion, may need to do a 50/50 when the weather improves

without starting an all war (not with you, in general) I would disagree with that, desirable is the original and best



Flakey said:


> What does weather have to do with waxes? I honestly don't know so asking to check.


As above, durability is affected by weather, for example during winter you'll have a lot more dirt/rain as well as salt on the roads which affects the durability of the wax, illusion is a summer/show wax which is less durable than (for example) AW desirable, a prime example of this is bouncers capture the rapture, 4 weeks durability! i reckon with just a sniff of salty roads in winter that would be destroyed!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Thats like asking how some ingredients makes one meal,and how other ingredients makes another meal,its obvious,you dont need to taste it to understand thats its different!.


You made bold statements that CR and Vintage are made of better ingredients. I asked You what these ingredients are, and You cannot provide answer. This leads to conclusion that You don't know what You are talking about , and as a result You posts cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> You made bold statements that CR and Vintage are made of better ingredients. I asked You what these ingredients are, and You cannot provide answer. This leads to conclusion that You don't know what You are talking about , and as a result You posts cannot be taken seriously.


I try to keep the thread without talking trash,and its very hard with you!,but because you understand im right you go to personal insults..fantastic guy you are!.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

DPG87 said:


> As above, durability is affected by weather, for example during winter you'll have a lot more dirt/rain as well as salt on the roads which affects the durability of the wax, illusion is a summer/show wax which is less durable than (for example) AW desirable, a prime example of this is bouncers capture the rapture, 4 weeks durability! i reckon with just a sniff of salty roads in winter that would be destroyed!


Thanks. That's very helpful as I have Bouncers CTR and AW Desirable on the way. But I wonder now if I would use CTR after reading this as the AW Desirable would easily outlast it. Does one look better than the other?

P.S. - which wax is being referred to as "BOS"?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keep this civilised please.
ronwash and evotuning if you can't be polite towards eachother perhaps avoid each other altogether?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Thanks. That's very helpful as I have Bouncers CTR and AW Desirable on the way. But I wonder now if I would use CTR after reading this as the AW Desirable would easily outlast it. Does one look better than the other?
> 
> P.S. - which wax is being referred to as "BOS"?


AF Illusion is being compared the BOS. I really want to try some desirable but resisting is hard :wall:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Thanks. That's very helpful as I have Bouncers CTR and AW Desirable on the way. But I wonder now if I would use CTR after reading this as the AW Desirable would easily outlast it. Does one look better than the other?
> 
> P.S. - which wax is being referred to as "BOS"?


Swissvax best of show


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Thanks. That's very helpful as I have Bouncers CTR and AW Desirable on the way. But I wonder now if I would use CTR after reading this as the AW Desirable would easily outlast it. Does one look better than the other?
> 
> P.S. - which wax is being referred to as "BOS"?


As above BOS is svisswax best of show

Use CTR in the summer or if your goin to a show, but it's certainly not a winter wax, use desirable for the winter/autumn/spring, CTR for shows/summer only, CTR will look wetter than desirable and is great for summer


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

ronwash said:


> I Dont need tests,i have eyes and they see very well.
> divine is rubbish,but i really cant understand how can you compare the looks of CR or vintage to finis[which is a great wax].
> Its really weird to me as HE waxes is made from better ingredients,thats a fact,
> so how can theres no different?
> ...


The idea of a blind test is to remove the product packaging and knowledge therefore preconceived ideas out of the equation.

You state better ingredients yet fail to present any evidence to back up that statement.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Am I going to have to do another wax test? I'm running out of cars here people! Also, I don't have any of those waxes mentioned.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Berylburton said:


> The idea of a blind test is to remove the product packaging and knowledge therefore preconceived ideas out of the equation.
> 
> You state better ingredients yet fail to present any evidence to back up that statement.


I can say the same thing..is there any "evidence" that one wax is as good as the second?
thats what he said..
its only his eyes to explore,come on,thats kids talk.
He can apply yogurt on the paint and say its as good as royal..so what?.
Royal is zymols flagship wax,to call it yogurt you need some balls.
If you so enthusiastic to explore the waxes ingredients,you can always read their msds.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW, falling out over wax !!, it seems Kev's warning went unheard so i have no choice other than to close it.


----------

